# cn ejt



## Pinecone222

What could this possibly mean?  Is it something vulgar?: "cn ejt?"


----------



## rozmarin

Those letters do not make romanian words. Now I'll try to guess. Probably this was part of a conversation on messenger. The person might have used them as an abbreviation for "cine eşti?". Unfortunately this kind of abbreviations, known as "mirc language" are used by some uneducated kids. Using it makes a very bad impression.


----------



## Aoyama

Or some kind of SMS speak. But since "cine eşti ?" (who is it ?) must be very frequent and a given "formula", it should be common (in this realm of speech).
By the way, what is "mirc" in "mirc language" ?


----------



## rozmarin

mirc is an irc client, a program used to chat. From what I saw in romanian forums, and speaking with different people, some typos are accepted, but this on purpose mutilation of language is not. Some people use it, but this makes them look uneducated and lacking respect. Many serious people don't even understand or bother to decipher those kind of messages.


----------



## Aoyama

I understand you. Simplified spelling etc is (unfortunately) an inevitable feature of the "quick speak" we have know now with our small windows (screens). Romanian is another victim of this (together with many other languages).


----------

